# Jerusalem Blade's textual posts (a partial compilation) updated Sept 2020



## Jerusalem Blade (Sep 20, 2020)

*Jerusalem Blade's textual posts (a partial compilation) updated Sept 2020 
(7865 Views on the old blog)*

[I am reposting this now as fairly recent changes in our website settings and operating systems have made “dead” a lot of earlier links referring folks to informative and scholarly posts and threads, and I was asked recently if I would fix this. While preparing these to repost, I was amazed at the depth of the discussions, and the edification to be gained from them, even in the posts from 2006, 2007, and other of the early years. I will also be updating the Eschatology threads.]


I’ve been looking for and collecting these for a while, and am posting them as I said I would, for the benefit of those who would like to see a mostly irenic and scholarly presentation of the TR / AV position. I say “mostly irenic” as in some of my earlier postings I was less irenic than now. Irenic does not mean I am softening my position, but rather softening my heart toward dear brothers and sisters who differ with me in textual matters. Hanging out with IFB folks for a while before coming here to PB in 2006, I appreciated their bare-knuckled approach to the matter. But _here_ I came into contact with scholarly and godly opponents who protested my approach, as it was their conviction – based upon conscience and scholarship – that they did possess a “legitimate” Bible in the CT versions. I myself agree with them address this in the “adequate vs. minute preservation” discussions.

My mature (& present) attitude can be found in the OP of the “Responding to James White of AOMIN” thread. There is coming a time when all sectors of the true church will be afflicted and persecuted, even in the U.S., and we shall need that cement which holds the house of living stones firm and steady while in tribulation: that cement is genuine friendship in the Spirit of Christ. While the foundation is Christ in Scripture, and the pillars are sound doctrine in godly churches, friendship in Christ holds it all together – holds _us_ all together.

Bitter souls (whatever side they are on) who indulge in stereotyping, inflammatory slanderous remarks, holding opponents in contempt, not only violate the grace our Lord commands us to show one another (as He sustains us by His undeserved grace), they reveal dire illness of the soul, channeling an infernal root of bitterness that indeed defiles many. Some boards allow such; this board now does not allow it. I regret having spoken harshly in the past, so if you see words that are not irenic in much earlier posts (I have been on PB since 2006) please forgive me – I cannot edit and change early posts.

If we ever find ourselves hidden in a house together, with evil posses outside hunting for us, I want to be known as a friend among friends, all of us in the presence of our mighty Captain, and not as a flaming-tongued disturber of the peace.

In our Lord’s name,

Steve

*Jerusalem Blade’s posts: [click on Spoiler to see]*



Spoiler



*Richard Muller's PRRD as a defense for TR-Onlyism*






Richard Muller's PRRD as a defense for TR-Onlyism


I've noticed an increased referencing of volume 2 of Muller's PRRD as an appeal and support of TR-Onlyism as the historical position of the Reformers. While that statement on it's face is obviously true based upon when the Reformer's were alive in the context of available Bible translations and...




www.puritanboard.com





* 

Verses that prove providential preservation of TR tradition? [2019]*






Verses that prove providential preservation of TR tradition?


KJV-only advocates tell me that God providentially preserved the TR manuscript tradition. What verses in the Bible speak about God's preserving a specific textual tradition?




www.puritanboard.com





I didn’t enter the discussion until post #125; but then 25 posts altogether in this long thread.

Regarding the phrase “the phrase in the WCF at 1.8, “ ‘kept pure in all ages’ ”, see post #161


*____


MT, LXX and Dead Sea Scrolls [2019]*






MT, LXX and Dead Sea Scrolls


Someone posted in another thread to say that we do not need the LXX or the Dead Sea Scrolls to "correct" the MT. Why not? Why should the MT be assumed to be the only correct version? After all, it is certainly not the original. The question might be simple, or maybe the answer is obvious. My...




www.puritanboard.com





Two posts of mine here, starting in #67

*____


The Flood, 3000 BC or before.  [2019]*






The Flood, 3000 BC or before.


This is a fascinating website here: Ancient Patriarchs: https://ancientpatriarchs.wordpress.com/2018/02/27/wow/ In the youtube video it speaks of the preference of the LXX over the Masoretic for the geneologies in Genesis. It makes more sense. I am a Young Earth Creationist but have always...




www.puritanboard.com





Weird stuff. Four posts of mine, starting in #38.

*____





Review of Burgon’s Revision Revised  [2018]*






Review of Burgon's Revision Revised


While there is little doubt that Dean John William Burgon was one of the most learned, meticulous, and pious textual critics of all time, the thesis of this review is that Burgon's arguments in Revision Revised, while strong in some areas, are weak in others, and even illogical. Burgon's own...




www.puritanboard.com





Defending Burgon’s work, and then some (28 posts of mine all told)

*____


Recommendations to Understand the KJV love.  [2018]*

https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/recommendations-to-understand-the-KJV-love.94678/
*____



So many KJV Arguments  [2018]*

https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/so-many-KJV-arguments.94744/
General discussion of the AV and textual criticism – 14 posts of mine

Rome’s hand against Sola Scriptura _today_ : post 10

*____


Ecclesiastical Text — Response to James White  [August 2015]*

A Majority Text pastor interacting with James White on a Youtube video, and I—starting in posts #45 & 46—also interacting with some of James' statements concerning the AV / TR, continuing the responses in posts #76 and down. James had said, “[Rev 16:5, Luke 2:22], Eph 1:18, Eph 3:9, 2 Tim 2:19. These are places the TR reading is basically indefensible.” So I defend them.

1 John 5:7: https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/ecclesiastical-text-—-response-to-james-white.87309/page-4#post-1084315

*____


Answering Alan Kurschner of aomin thread*

Hort on early Byz majority: Post # 9

Borland essay, post 13, and esp post 19; Lake, allegation Alexandrian text majority examined: see post 23 and elsewhere

W&H text not the same as CT/ET per White: post 10

*____

Responding to James White of AOMIN thread

____


Johannine Comma thread*

Nolan on : post 35
Minute vs. adequate preservation : post 64

Pickering on the early history of the text : post 65

Holland on : post 68

* 
____


Skepticism and doubt toward the Bible thread*

An expose – and defence – of the failure of textual criticism

*____



Verse differences*

(25 posts of mine in thread); partly on Erasmus and his place in the process of preservation, partly on his spiritual status, then further on who is faithful to the Reformation in their views? Free-wheeling.

*____


How did the Bible come to be?*

A simple, basic explanation

*____


Letis on Inerrancy, and Warfield*

Dr. Theodore Letis' essay, "B.B. Warfield, Common-Sense Philosophy and Biblical Criticism" (on Scribd). [The essays of Letis I post on Scribd I have done with the publisher’s permission, or recommendation.]

*____


Theodore Beza as Text Critic, by Ted Letis*

Two scanned essays (on Scribd): Dr. Ted Letis, “Theodore Beza as Text Critic: A View Into the Sixteenth Century Approach to New Testament Text Criticism”, from Letis’ book, _The Majority Text: Essays and Reviews in the Continuing Debate_

and, (almost entire) "Theodore P. Letis on John Owen _Versus_ Brian Walton: A Reformed Response to the Birth of Text Criticism"

*____


By Dr. / Rev. Paul Ferguson: The historic views of the Church concerning Preservation, Paul F.doc *
[post 93 with download link]
https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/KJV-vs-NKJV.81000/page-4#post-1021126
*____


This KJVO article has ruined the ESV for me :-( thread*

7 posts in this thread starting here: post 72

*____



LXX Discussion thread*

Many issues concerning the Septuagint.

*____


Do NT authors quote the LXX? thread*

Further consideration of Septuagint issues.

*____


On 1 Samuel 13:1, Will Kinney’s method (defense of), my views on textual stuff, etc.

____


Problems with the modern text-critical approach and the ESV*

I really tried to stay out of this fray, being so busy, but entered it to defend the Bible I and others hold so dear – and ended up with 14 posts in it, starting here (post 74). Note, the links in #74 often fail due to PB website reformatting.

*____


KJV vs. NKJV*

(20 posts all told; first post in #7, but then from #65 on)

*____


KJV / Byz / TR Resources thread Part 1
KJV / Byz / TR Resources Part 2*

The two above links contains many resources, online and hardcopy. I want to stress: online resources sometimes go defunct. Download as much as you are able while they exist. For example, Will Kinney's superb KJV Articles page has moved: Will Kinney's new website. These studies are not "expendable", but essential. Download the lot while you can!


*Hebrew Vowel Points in Question thread*

https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/hebrew-vowel-points-in-question.57425/#post-748042

(My posts are #22 and #24)


*"Phantom Manuscripts"? thread*

https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/phantom-manuscripts.20851/



*WCF and CT thread*

Extended quote of Letis on Warfield and WCF : https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/wcf-1-8-and-ct.40915/page-5#post-509179

and https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/wcf-1-8-and-ct.40915/page-6#post-510367

and: https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/wcf-1-8-and-ct.40915/page-5#post-509179

Burgon on : https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/wcf-1-8-and-ct.40915/page-6#post-509871

A summing up: https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/wcf-1-8-and-ct.40915/page-10#post-513835



*KJV-Only Versus Byzantine Superiority thread*

Burgon on : https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/KJV-only-versus-byzantine-superiority.20221/page-4#post-270927



*Textual Manuscripts thread*

Lane vs. Steve on Alexandrian/W&H: https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/textual-manuscripts.27898/page-2#post-340616

& Asa – Amon: https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/textual-manuscripts.27898/page-2#post-340607

(Further from James A. Borland on Asa and Amon: https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/textual-manuscripts.27898/page-2#post-340609)



*What is the authentic New Testament text? thread: (A partial list of contents in the OP)*






What is the authentic New Testament text?


This is a continuation from the thread, “Why do KJ Only types believe the Westcott and Hort manuscripts are bad?”, which got rather long, and so we are getting a fresh start. ---------------- Matt G. (in a post below) suggested I introduce by way of a brief synopsis the contents of this thread...




www.puritanboard.com





Quoting Letis’ essay responding to D.A. Carson (post #31): https://www.puritanboard.com/thread...c-new-testament-text.15134/page-2#post-199947



*CONCERNING ERASMUS (Coats, Cloud, etc), post #27: https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/what-is-the-authentic-new-testament-text.15134/#post-196909*

Letis / Borland on Asa and Amon (Matt 1:7, 10 ESV): https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/what-is-the-authentic-new-testament-text.15134/#post-197418

Kirsopp Lake, “It is hard to resist the conclusion that the scribes usually destroyed their exemplars when they had copied the sacred books.”: https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/what-is-the-authentic-new-testament-text.15134/#post-198366

From Dr. Peter Van Kleeck's essay, "The Genius of Ambiguity", on the authenticity of the AV's rendering of Psalm 12:7 , https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/what-is-the-authentic-new-testament-text.15134/#post-196640

* 

Do Many Scholars Prefer the Majority Text? thread*

Byz priority: https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/do-many-scholars-prefer-the-majority-text.24589/#post-302411 ff.


*TTer gone CTer thread (many posts)*

Warfield assertion countered by Lake: https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/tter-gone-cter.16956/page-2#post-219226



*History of the KJV and TR thread*

Owen on variants (from Letis): https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/history-of-KJV-and-tr.19376/page-3#post-243016



*A History Of The Authorized Version thread*

Extended discussion of the Septuagint starting at post #40: https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/a-history-of-the-authorized-version.31573/page-2#post-389900



*Beelzebub or Beelzebul? thread *(see post #9 ff.)


*Byzantine readings of Paul thread*

https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/byzantine-readings-of-Paul.32992/

Pickering and Robinson on “no early Byz mss”: https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/byzantine-readings-of-Paul.32992/#post-409938



*Do textual variants give us confidence? thread*

Some posts on the OT text: https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/do-textual-variants-give-us-confidence.22188/page-2#post-278389



*Verses omitted from the ESV thread*

Extensive Nolan quote on 1 John 5:7:
https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/verses-ommited-from-the-esv.24712/#post-303785


*Linguistic Superiority between Geneva and KJV? thread*

Links to “Easter” discussions in KJV: https://www.puritanboard.com/thread...ity-between-geneva-and-KJV.28275/#post-343707



*2015 thread on Easter*

Steve starting in post #9: https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/easter-in-acts-12-4-av-is-it-justifiable.87452/#post-1083686



*Pascha in thread (re “Easter”) thread*

Steve’s input starting in post #10: https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/pascha-in-acts-12-4.46832/#post-594643



*Defending the Lord's Prayer 1 thread (Matt 6)*






Defending the Lord's Prayer 1


Introduction to Defending the Lord’s Prayer in Matthew 6 A short while ago Pastor Ken Klein asked about teaching from the Westminster Shorter Catechism’s Question #107, which reads, “What doth the conclusion of the Lord's Prayer teach us?”, seeing as the “conclusion” is omitted in all the...




www.puritanboard.com







*Defending the Lord's Prayer 2 thread (Luke 11)*

https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/defending-the-lords-prayer-2.27979/



*On Gathering Intelligence and Evidence thread*





On Gathering Intelligence and Evidence


On Gathering Intelligence and Evidence Preliminary to posting on issues pertaining to the CT vs. the TR/KJV/NJKV (including the 1 John 5:7 business), I wonder if I might offer some thoughts. A parable: There was a man in the mountains of Kentucky known as "œthe horse man," seeing he had...




www.puritanboard.com






*Why do KJ Only types believe the Westcott and Hort manuscripts are bad? thread (my first post #14)*

https://www.puritanboard.com/thread...d-hort-manuscripts-are-bad.14539/#post-188840



*pierced/like a lion...need Hebrew help thread*

https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/pierced-like-a-lion-need-hebrew-help.16007/#post-204555



*NASB / ESV Revisions?? thread*

https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/NASB-esv-revisions.14297/page-2#post-207878



*THE ASCENDANCY OF THE CRITICAL TEXT thread (bare-knuckled poem)*

https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/the-ascendancy-of-the-critical-text.15711/



*On Enoch in Jude thread*

https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/jude-a-scriptural-proof.37817/#post-470866



*Colossians 1:14 thread*

https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/colossians-1-14.28457/#post-345800



*Did Lazarus write the Gospel of John? thread (starting at post #18)*

https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/did-lazarus-write-the-gospel-of-john.31034/#post-380599



*The Occult in the late 19th, early 20th centuries*
(and its effects on textual criticism)
https://www.puritanboard.com/thread...-19th-early-20th-centuries.34386/#post-426469

* 

Inspired in Teachings Only? thread*

https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/inspired-in-teachings-only.35364/#post-439309



*Biblical Preservation thread (RE: Tischendorf rescued [Codex Sinaiticus] from a waste basket)*

https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/biblical-preservation.17739/#post-223739 ff.


*Mark 16:12 thread*

https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/mark-16-12.20445/#post-263480 (RSC was the more gracious brother, and I the less, in this exchange)


*John 7:53-8:11 thread*

https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/john-7-53-8-11.25089/#post-308181



*King James Only Movement thread*

In post #59 of the thread here is a link that was “dead” there: https://www.puritanboard.com/thread...-19th-early-20th-centuries.34386/#post-426469

See also post #61: https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/king-james-only-movement.36217/page-3#post-452874

Posts #64 and #65 (not mine) are also important. Informative thread.



*Verbal Plenary Preservation thread*

Good discussion of Reformation texts

Arians in power for 50 years in Greek empire:
https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/verbal-plenary-preservation.21765/#post-273656



*Titus 2:13, 2 Peter 1:1, and Granville Sharp thread*

https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/titus-2-13-2-Peter-1-1-and-granville-sharp.18634/



*Farstad & Hodges Vs. Robinson & Pierpont thread*






Farstad & Hodges Vs. Robinson & Pierpont


Which majority texts of these two groups are better? And why. And can somebody please explain the differences in the approach between these two groups? I always get lost when trying to understand the differences. I understand they are both in favor of a majority text, but the question is...




www.puritanboard.com






*The merits of the A.V. thread*

On Bruce Metzger: https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/the-merits-of-the-a-v.16705/#post-214595

* 

AV Theology Compared to Modern Versions thread*

Dr. Vance Smith (Unitarian) on the 1881 Revisers effect on doctrines of the NT (see post #45) https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/av-theology-compared-to-modern-versions.19437/



*KJV Acts 22:28... this FREEDOM? thread


Only Perfect Translation? thread*
I joined this discussion at post #45. https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/only-perfect-translation.70942/page-2#post-911881

*Some topics herein discussed in “Problems with the modern text-critical approach and the ESV” thread above, starting at post #74 (‘cause the link to it in this thread is dead)*

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Sep 21, 2020)

An addition I will append to the above (as somehow I can't add to that post) :

*The genius of ambiguity in the King James Version's rendering of Psalm 12:7 [Sept 2020]*

While working on the updated textual posts and threads (see in my signature for this) I came across part of an essay I had been hunting for for decades—not the full essay, but more than I had had previously—and I post it here: _The genius of the ambiguity in the King James Version's rendering of Psalm 12:7_, by Peter Van Kleeck.


----------

